# Just a few mtb questions



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Just a few mtb questions
Not had a bike for years and need to know a few things
what do you do with these brake discs can you alter them.
and whats best oil wise for chain

any how just bought this and a bit knackerd
proper unfit

















Any info regarding lights etc to buy would be great


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I use 3 in one oil on my chain and these lights. Depends how much you wanna spend really mate http://www.cateye.com/uk/


----------



## zed3 (Dec 24, 2007)

what do you want to alter on the disk brakes? and why?


----------



## wayne10244 (Aug 24, 2008)

Proper bike oil is best mucoff make is very good as with it getting wetter months coming you want a oil for that and with the lights try magicshine you can't beat them for the prices and they are brighter then your car head lights on full beam.:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Seem a bit too good in stopping or should they be like that


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

chrisc said:


> Seem a bit too good in stopping or should they be like that


Are they hydraulic or cable?

You cannot beat Lezyne lights, just brilliant.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Hydrulic i belive


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

If they are hydraulic there isn't really any adjustment. They need to be centred on the mounting bolts, but once that's done they just work, that's the beauty of them. The do have a lot more bite than rim brakes though.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks always had old style brakes so just get used to them.
Bikes now are so light aswell feels like theres nowt there going to do pennine trail soon


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Also mud gaurds bottle holder and pump.
Im after not too much though as bit skint


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

wayne10244 said:


> Proper bike oil is best mucoff make is very good as with it getting wetter months coming you want a oil for that and with the lights try magicshine you can't beat them for the prices and they are brighter then your car head lights on full beam.:thumb:


Nothing wrong with 3 in 1, it was invented for bikes.
I've used it on all my bikes, from BMX' s to my MB's


----------



## Brianpilman (Mar 24, 2012)

Mud guards and pump if keep an eye out for lidl/ aldi offers picked up an upright pump for 6 quid last month and it's quite well made on par with 20-30 pound ones


----------

